# Want to know where to purchase your supplements.............



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

I've been looking and looking and cannot find an existing thread that provides Link after Link of supplement provider/suppliers........



*Please FEEL FREE TO LIST your supplement providers*

*The ones I use are:*

www.syntrax.com

http://www.DiscountAnabolics.com


*Here are some more.*

www.avantlabs.com

www.vpx.com

www.joemuscle.com

www.mrprotein.com

www.fitflex.com

www.worldclassnutrition.com

www.bodyworksnutrition.com

www.physicalenhancement.com

www.affordablesupplements.com

www.workoutworld.net

www.heavyweights.net

www.nowthatsabargain.com

www.1fast400.com


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

www.dpsnutrition.com
www.vitaglo.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2003)

these days I mostly use www.1fast400.com

or the new name www.bulknutrition.com


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 18, 2003)

muscleshoppe.com i swear they are the best company i have dealt with so far  and cheap


----------



## Larva (Dec 18, 2003)

either what prince said or

www.vitaminshoppe.com

but i go to their store


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 18, 2003)

www.1fast400.com
www.dps.com
www.proteinfactory.com
www.easypricematch.com (will cut 5% off competitors price)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

You pay so much more going to Vitaminshoppe! I only do that in emergencies.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Definately www.1fast400.com


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm not sure if Mike is going to get rid of the name 1fast400 or not or the site or whatever but they are now using www.bulknutrition.com


----------



## Larva (Dec 19, 2003)

hey rock i found it works out to be the same and i don't have to wait.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Really Larva? Not when I shop there. I definately save at least $20 bucks! But then again I usually buy in bulk so I save in shipping there.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

For us Canadians www.sndcanada.com


----------



## XtremeFormula (Dec 19, 2003)

Id have to vote for www.blackstarlabs.com


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 19, 2003)

Save big for your Whey Protein & Creatine & Glutamine
Go to www.whey-direct.com
GUARANTEED!
For Other supplements, go to www.massnutrition.com
or www.dpsnutrition.com


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 20, 2003)

We have specials going on now through BulkNutrition.com, check the muscle and fitness link.  Things like 10lb bags are 40 bucks.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 20, 2003)

www.netrition.com is where I buy my stuff..

They happened to be located locally so I get the product within two days with regular ground shipping


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey you guys should try MassNutrition.com this is by far the best deals in town on every supp.  I have looked at all of them, and unless I am missing one this is the cheapest.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

It was already brough to  IMers attn


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Bump for BigBalla


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 7, 2004)

would it be better to buy from optimum nutrition or someone like protein factory ?

what would be the quality difference between them.  does anyone regularly order from places like protein factory and their custom proteins ?!?!?


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 7, 2004)

blackstarlabs.com for custom protein (same people as proteincustomizer)

Dave did a real nice gesture recently, I have lost about 2 inches on my quad from a brown recluse spider bite, and he offered to send me a bottle of systenhance for free to use on it.

dont forget designersupps.com for your "Grey" PH and PS.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 7, 2004)

www.prosourceonline.com


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> For us Canadians www.sndcanada.com



Definitely good prices for Canucks. Problem is, you can't get most of the supplements discussed in this forum ;-(


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

www.tigerfitness.com


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 7, 2004)

www.massnutrition.com    is the cheapest place i have found


----------



## jrebubula (Jan 7, 2004)

massnutrition.com took 3 weeks to send me whey and MRShakes when it came only whey can MRS came a week later.  4 weeks for Protein, had to buy some while I waited.  Not worth the discount


----------



## jrebubula (Jan 7, 2004)

muscleshoppe.com around same price as massnutrition and you get it in 2 days.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> blackstarlabs.com for custom protein (same people as proteincustomizer)
> 
> Dave did a real nice gesture recently, I have lost about 2 inches on my quad from a brown recluse spider bite, and he offered to send me a bottle of systenhance for free to use on it.
> ...



you were bitten by a brown recluse?  my god man, how did you survive.?  how quickly were you taken to the hospital?  whereabouts do you live?


----------



## pood (Jan 9, 2004)

dps is the best!


----------

